# The old man and the river...



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Taken along the Etowah river, just below Canton, GA.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2004)

I wish I had looked at this one at the office.  It looks nice, but the monitor in my garage stinks.  Can hardly see a thing on it.

Skipper


----------

